
Show HN: Don't want to see an AD? Beat the level with 3 stars - atum47
Ever since I released Qubes[1] I wanted to come up with a way of making some money without a lot of ADs or to charge the user to play the game. So this is what I came up with: If you beat the level with 3 stars I don&#x27;t show you a AD, how about that?!<p>It&#x27;s kind of the opposite of pay to win. If you win (with the optimal solution) you don&#x27;t have to &quot;pay&quot;.<p>Anyway, I hope this catches on and more developers adopt this strategy, and I also hope more people play my game.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.victorribeiro.qubes
======
sssaini
Good mechanic. I like that it forces the player to get better by introducing a
mild punishment.

~~~
atum47
thanks, I thought it was a good way of making a little bit of money while
introducing a new challenge / reward

